# Is it too hot for my GT's



## fishyfishyfish (May 8, 2008)

My juwel heater that is the one recommended by the manufacturer for the size of my tank will not go below 29 degrees C on the lowest setting.

Is this ok because i have just read that Green terror's require in temp range of 22 to 28???

So i'm basically asking will it do them any harm, because i dont want to buy another heater if i dont have to.

Thanks :-?


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

Well I'm not knowledgeable enough about GT's to answer the question if they handle 29 for a long period. I expect it to be to hot. But why not replacing the heater or returning it to the lfs. It is obvious it doesn't work properly and maybe don't switch off. Is it the heater in the Jewel in-tank filter? If not I suggest a Jager heater. They are known for their reliability keep the tank at the right temp and is slightly more expensive compared to the Jewel heater. If it is in the filter I suggest to replace it with an original Jewel heater. First would be to return the heater to the lfs becouse it is not properly working. You still have warranty right?

Except for the high temp your electricity bill will be high as well.


----------



## lotec25 (Dec 12, 2007)

they will be ok in 29C, just really active. you need to be able to turn it down lower though so they have a little cycle. I keep mine in the 25C range and they love it. Pretty much at that temp there going to be over active also i would move the thermometer and see if the temp is different in another area in the tank.


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm not giving out advice here, but I keep my big tank between 82 and 84 degrees (29c=84.2f). I've got two Green Terrors along with a bunch of others. They've been doing fine at that temp for a year. In fact they were able to withstand 90 degrees and a lot of salt for two weeks during treatment for an ich outbreak six months or so ago.

Keep in mind that with the higher temperature comes a raised metabolism rate. They will be more active (which could translate to more aggression to tankmates) and may need to eat more.

Good luck. :thumb:


----------



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

Dutch Dude said:


> Well I'm not knowledgeable enough about GT's to answer the question if they handle 29 for a long period. I expect it to be to hot. But why not replacing the heater or returning it to the lfs. It is obvious it doesn't work properly and maybe don't switch off. Is it the heater in the Jewel in-tank filter? If not I suggest a Jager heater. They are known for their reliability keep the tank at the right temp and is slightly more expensive compared to the Jewel heater. If it is in the filter I suggest to replace it with an original Jewel heater. First would be to return the heater to the lfs becouse it is not properly working. You still have warranty right?
> 
> Except for the high temp your electricity bill will be high as well.


Do heaters put a noticeable dent in the electric bill?


----------



## fishyfishyfish (May 8, 2008)

i've listened to your comments & i've bought a new heater, i shall keep it at 25 & maybe they will be happier.

thanks


----------



## paule231165 (Jul 23, 2006)

dropping the temp may induce the female to spawn as i had them in my tank at around 26 and did 30% weekly water changes if you live nearby the water chemistry will be the same i:e soft water and neutral ph.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Good move, last thing you want is a faulty heater - one day it may have stuck at 30+C and you wouldn't know until you saw gasping fish....

FYI - I keep my GT at 26.5C.


----------



## fishyfishyfish (May 8, 2008)

paule231165 said:


> dropping the temp may induce the female to spawn as i had them in my tank at around 26 and did 30% weekly water changes if you live nearby the water chemistry will be the same i:e soft water and neutral ph.


last time i checked it (4 years ago) the water was 6.5 and i started messing about with ph buffers which killed most of my fish (I had a brackish setup so wanted to raise the ph) so ever since i've never messed with the ph and i haven't had a fatality since - touch wood!

Anyways i do a 40% change twice a week but thats cos i only have adequate filtration = 50 gal canister for 50 gal of water, so after payday ill invest in a secong 50 gal canister filter and drop the water changes down to once weekly.I used to have plenty of filtration but i took out the internal juwel filter system to free up some room in the tank.

Anyways sorry to pester but why did you get shut of the gt's? their a pretty handsome pair :-?


----------



## paule231165 (Jul 23, 2006)

Got rid as the sev's are wild and i prefer wild fish so got the cobras to set up a biotope tank.Having a 50gal tank will explain the harrasing of the female as she has no where to go out of his way compared to the 190 with plenty of bogwod i have.Yes they are a stunning pair and i had to have a long think about taking them in.


----------

